# Worum es beim Angeln wirklich geht.....



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni







*Worum es beim Angeln wirklich geht..... ​* Im Volksfreund aus Trier erschien gestern ein interessanter Artikel zum Angeln:
http://sonderthemen.volksfreund.de/2017/05/03/petri-heil-jetzt-beginnt-die-angelsaison-2/

Unter dem Titel "Petri Heil! Jetzt beginnt die Angelsaison" beschreibt die Sonderveröffentlichung die Gründe fürs Angeln.



> _Den meisten Fischer geht es dabei auch nicht immer nur darum, einen Fisch zu fangen. Vielmehr bietet der Sport die idealen Voraussetzungen, Ruhe und Entspannung zu genießen und den ganzen Stress des privaten und beruflichen Alltags zu vergessen. Und wenn nicht gerade nach dem „Catch and Release-Prinzip“ geangelt wird, bei dem man den gefangenen Fisch möglichst unverletzt wieder ins Wasser zurückgibt, kommt man zugleich auch noch in den Genuss eines leckeren und vor allem frischen Abendessens. _



-----------------------------------------​
Während die naturschützenden Abnick- und Bodensatzverbände, die immer noch im Rest-DAFV organisiert sind, immer noch die Verwertung als einzig sinnvollen Grund fürs Angeln vor sich hertragen (Hege ist ja Bewirtschaftersache), hat hier ein Journalist in einem einzigen Satz einige der eigentlichen Motivationen vieler Angler fürs Angeln dargestellt und im nächsten darauf verwiesen, dass Verwertung zwar sinnvoll, aber nicht alleiniger sinnvoller Grund ist.

Mit dem Hinweis auf ein leckeres und frisches Essen - ohne die anderen Angler zu diffamieren, wie der DAFV und Konsorten, die zurücksetzen..

Hat mit persönlich gut gefallen.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Worum es beim Angeln wirklich geht.....*

Die Problematik in Deutschland ist doch, dass Tierschutz in der Verfassung und daraus resultierend im Tierschutzgesetz festgeschrieben wurde und dass hier pauschal von der Leidensfähigkeit von Wirbeltieren ausgegangen wird. Und diese Umstände werden sich absehbar in den kommenden Jahrzehnten nicht ändern, bestenfalls werden weitere Restriktionen kommen.

Die ganze Debatte betrifft ja bei weitem nicht nur Angler und Jäger: https://www.greenpeace.de/presse/pr...rstosst-gegen-tierschutzgesetz-und-verfassung


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Worum es beim Angeln wirklich geht.....*

Umso besser, wenn wie hier (und im Gegensatz zu unseren Verbanditen) die ganz normale Tagespresse mal erklärt, was wirklich Sache ist.

Finde ich gut.


----------



## Vanner (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Worum es beim Angeln wirklich geht.....*

Super auf den Punkt gebracht.#6 Entspricht genau meiner Einstellung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Worum es beim Angeln wirklich geht.....*

Ja, es wäre so einfach, gute Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zu machen...


----------



## bacalo (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Worum es beim Angeln wirklich geht.....*

Dann macht bitte weiter so#6.

 Gerade wegen der Gewissheit, dass Angeln weit mehr ist, als Fische aus dem Wasser zu ziehen! Im Einklang mit der Natur alleine am Wasser zu sitzen, auch mal abschalten können und nur einfach mal ICH zu sein, dass ist ein grundlegender Bestandteil des Angelns (usw.)


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Worum es beim Angeln wirklich geht.....*

Ich sehe, ich bin nicht alleine.....
Dafür bin ich nun erfreut ;-)


----------



## iXware (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Worum es beim Angeln wirklich geht.....*

so schön der  Artikel auch ist, aber leider wird in Artikeln dieser Art immer wieder vom "Sport" geschrieben und geredet, wenn es um das Angeln geht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Worum es beim Angeln wirklich geht.....*

Ja, das haben wir dem Ex-VDSF zu verdanken, der das im Namen hatte wie auch noch Landesverbände heute (LSFV-SH) ...

Angelfischer ist aber mindestens genauso bescheuert wie Sportfischer...

Angler passt und gut...

Und der Autor hat das mit dem Sport ja nur einmal direkt geschrieben, das andere Mal davon, dass *anderen *Angeln als langweiliger, provinzieller und spießiger Freizeitsport gelten würde...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Worum es beim Angeln wirklich geht.....*

Mal davon ab, das ich durch das Angeln mehr positiven Stress erfahre und immer in einem Wettstreit mit mir selbst stehe glaube ich fest daran das Angeln egal welcher Auslegung immer auch ein Stück menschliche Kultur ist.

Wir sind Jäger und Sammler, daran wird kein Gesetzgeber etwas ändern. Für meinen Teil ist Angeln fester Bestandteil meines Lebens. Angeln *nur* wegen des Nahrungserwerbes kommt schon deswegen nicht zustande, weil ich weder die Mengen verwerten könnte, noch ein Interesse daran habe meinen See tot zu angeln. Pflege den Acker den du Pflügst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Worum es beim Angeln wirklich geht.....*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wir sind Jäger und Sammler, daran wird kein Gesetzgeber etwas ändern. Für meinen Teil ist Angeln fester Bestandteil meines Lebens. Angeln *nur* wegen des Nahrungserwerbes kommt schon deswegen nicht zustande, weil ich weder die Mengen verwerten könnte, noch ein Interesse daran habe meinen See tot zu angeln. Pflege den Acker den du Pflügst.


#6#6#6
Die einen verstehens - die anderen sind bei DAFV, NABU, BUND und PETA........


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Worum es beim Angeln wirklich geht.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> #6#6#6
> Die einen verstehens - die anderen sind bei DAFV, NABU, BUND und PETA........



NABU sind doch die Besten. Haben ihre Rinder und Pferde im Schutzgebiet bei uns im Jahrhunderthochwasser elend ersaufen lassen........

So sieht dann der alternative Schutz aus ! 

Edith: Auerochsen und Koniks, keine Pferde und Rinder.


----------



## feederbrassen (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Worum es beim Angeln wirklich geht.....*

Sehr schöner Artikel .#6

Ansonsten kann ich mich bei dem Post von Fantastic Fishing einreihen.:m



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mal davon ab, das ich durch das Angeln mehr positiven Stress erfahre und immer in einem Wettstreit mit mir selbst stehe glaube ich fest daran das Angeln egal welcher Auslegung immer auch ein Stück menschliche Kultur ist.
> 
> Wir sind Jäger und Sammler, daran wird kein Gesetzgeber etwas ändern. Für meinen Teil ist Angeln fester Bestandteil meines Lebens. Angeln *nur* wegen des Nahrungserwerbes kommt schon deswegen nicht zustande, weil ich weder die Mengen verwerten könnte, noch ein Interesse daran habe meinen See tot zu angeln. Pflege den Acker den du Pflügst.


----------



## -MW- (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Worum es beim Angeln wirklich geht.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> #6#6#6
> Die einen verstehens - die anderen sind bei DAFV, NABU, BUND und PETA........


 
 :m so sieht´s leider aus


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Worum es beim Angeln wirklich geht.....*

Wie gesagt, es freut mich schon, dass ich das nicht alleine so sehe...


----------



## thanatos (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Worum es beim Angeln wirklich geht.....*



iXware schrieb:


> so schön der Artikel auch ist, aber leider wird in Artikeln dieser Art immer wieder vom "Sport" geschrieben und geredet, wenn es um das Angeln geht...



#d warum auch nicht - "Sport "- ist eine Fähigkeit erlernen und im Wettkampf unter Beweis zu stellen .
Abgesehen von unseren so entspannten Angeltagen 
machen doch viele auch an Gemeinschaftsangeln mit
( wenn auch unter dem Decknamen Hegeangeln)
der Fang wird verglichen und auch das Fotografieren ist schon eine Form es als Sport bezeichnen zu dürfen.
 Laßt allen ihren Spaß und last euch nicht von der "Schützermafia" beeindrucken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Worum es beim Angeln wirklich geht.....*



thanatos schrieb:


> Laßt allen ihren Spaß und last euch nicht von der "Schützermafia" beeindrucken.


#6#6#6


----------



## wusel345 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Worum es beim Angeln wirklich geht.....*

Worum geht es *mir* beim Angeln wirklich? Diese Frage habe ich mir schon oft gestellt, wenn mal wieder unter Kollegen darüber diskutiert wurde: warum gehe ich angeln? 

Ich glaube, ich habe für mich eine Antwort gefunden und die sieht so aus. Das Angeln lenkt mich etwas von meinen Sorgen und Problemen ab, die ich habe. Natürlich hoffe ich auf meinen Traumfisch, aber es muss nicht sein. Einfach das Wissen, der Köder ist im Wasser läßt mich auf einen schönen Fang hoffen ist schon klasse. Ich schweife in meiner Fantasie ab und sehe einen geilen Drill vor mir. Fange ich nichts, so aktzeptiere ich auch das. Dafür war ich draussen und hatte ein tolles Naturerlebnis. Ich sah den Nutria durchs Wasser ziehen, eine Ringelnatter schwamm vor mir durch den See, dabei luden mich die Vögel zu einem kostenloses Konzert ein. Ab und zu schaute auch mal ein Karpfen durch einen Sprung aus dem Wasser um zu sehen, ob ich noch da bin. 

Auch einem Plausch mit netten Kollegen oder interessierten Spaziergängern bin ich nie abgeneigt.

Wenn dann noch eine Gegend dazu kommt, in der man sich einfach nur wohlfühlt und letztendlich wirklich restlos abschalten kann, dann habe ich den Sinn des Angelns für mich gefunden und lasse meine Seele baumeln. Darum geht es mir beim Angeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Worum es beim Angeln wirklich geht.....*

Danke wusel - toll geschrieben, kann ich locker so unterschreiben


----------



## Flugbootpilot (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Worum es beim Angeln wirklich geht.....*

Ich bin nicht nur Angler, sondern auch Modellflieger. Und genau wie bei dem Modellflugsport gehört auch beim Angelsport die Vorbereitung dazu. Ich habe Freude am Bau von Flugmodellen und am Zusammenstellen meiner Angelausrüstung. Den sportliche Wettstreit sehe ich im Vergleich der Fängigkeit des eingesetzten Angelgerätes und der Angelmethode.
Je besser diese Vorbereitung ist, desto wahrscheinlicher ist es, dass ich meinen Zielfisch lande. Mein drittes Hobby ist Grillen, Räuchern und Smokern. Daraus ergibt sich, dass ich meine Fische "verwerten" möchte.
Für mich besteht die Leidenschaft Angeln aus den drei Elementen: Vorbereitung, Ansitz und Verwertung. 
Zufällig bin ich damit nicht nur im Einklang mit der Natur, sonder auch mit dem Naturschutzgesetz.
Wenn ein anderer Angler sich die Freiheit nimmt, den Angelsport auf das Fangen der größten oder der meisten Fische zu reduzieren, dann sei mir die Freiheit erlaubt, dieses zu missbilligen.


----------



## BERND2000 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Worum es beim Angeln wirklich geht.....*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mal davon ab, das ich durch das Angeln mehr positiven Stress erfahre und immer in einem Wettstreit mit mir selbst stehe glaube ich fest daran das Angeln egal welcher Auslegung immer auch ein Stück menschliche Kultur ist.
> 
> Wir sind Jäger und Sammler, daran wird kein Gesetzgeber etwas ändern. Für meinen Teil ist Angeln fester Bestandteil meines Lebens. Angeln *nur* wegen des Nahrungserwerbes kommt schon deswegen nicht zustande, *weil ich weder die Mengen verwerten könnte*, noch ein Interesse daran habe meinen See tot zu angeln. *Pflege den Acker den du Pflügst.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## exil-dithschi (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Worum es beim Angeln wirklich geht.....*

worum es beim angeln geht.
muß jeder für sich selber ausmachen und was viel wichtiger ist, das muß endlich wieder jeder für sich ausmachen dürfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Worum es beim Angeln wirklich geht.....*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> worum es beim angeln geht.
> muß jeder für sich selber ausmachen und was viel wichtiger ist, das muß endlich wieder jeder für sich ausmachen dürfen.



#6#6#6


----------



## bacalo (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Worum es beim Angeln wirklich geht.....*

In einer Zeit von rastloser Geschwindigkeit, Effizienz und Informationsflut wirkt das Angeln für mich als etwas unabdingbar Wertvolles! 

Habe ich mir doch etwas Wichtiges bewahrt: 
  „Ruhe und Zeit für mich selbst“! 
Diesen „Luxus“ erkaufen sich Andere in teuren Wellness-Tempel oder lassen es sich gar vom Arzt verordnen. Ich sehe daher absolut keinen Anlass, dieser für mich seit mehr als 50 Jahren essentiellen FREIZEIT-Beschäftigung aufzugeben.


  Um diese Lebensphilosophie ohne nennenswerte Unterstützung von Verbänden -auch auf lokaler Ebene- auch für Außenstehende sichtbar gut umsetzen, bedarf es mehr als nur die eine oder andere „Anglerdemo“.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Worum es beim Angeln wirklich geht.....*

Unterschreibe ich auch komplett!!

Ist aber ein Anfang (mit der Demo) den andere nicht hinbekommen haben, daher werd ich die immer loben.


----------

